# Cảm Biến Áp Suất Lốp Icar C394 Lắp Cổng Chờ Hãng Xe Toyota, Mitsubishi



## Bachviettech (4/8/21)

*Cảm biến áp suất lốp Ellisafe C394 cho Xe Toyota, Mitsubishi lắp cổng chờ, loại van lắp trong.*

*Những lý do bạn không nên bỏ qua khi lắp Cảm biến áp suất lốp C394, Các tiện ích sản phẩm mang lại rất lớn.*

- Cảnh báo tình trạng về lốp sớm giúp lái xe an toàn. Một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây ra các vụ nổ lốp xe là do áp suất và nhiệt độ hiện tại ở lốp không đạt tiêu chuẩn. Việc nổ lốp bất ngờ sẽ khiến chiếc xe mất an toàn, đặc biệt là khi đi buổi tối và trong những khu vực thưa dân. Cảm biến áp suất lốp sẽ luôn kiểm tra và hiển thị tình trạng lốp giúp bác tài dễ dàng xử lý khi có tình trạng áp suất và nhiệt độ vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép.

- Cảm biến áp suất lốp TPMS giúp việc lái xe được tối ưu: Các bác tài sẽ tự tin lái xe hơn và không cần phải mất công kiểm tra lốp thường xuyên. 

- Tiết kiệm nhiên liệu và chi phí: Nhờ việc cảnh báo áp suất lốp, bạn không phải lo lắng hoặc đi kiểm tra hơi của từng lốp theo phương pháp thủ công, giúp lốp xe của bạn luôn ở mức đạt chuẩn và tốn ít nhiên liệu hơn, khi chạy xe có áp suất lốp dưới mức tiêu chuẩn.
*HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG HỆ THỐNG CẢNH BÁO ÁP SUẤT LỐP TPMS C394*

_Lưu ý:_


Bạn hãy kiểm tra kiểu và áp suất tiêu chuẩn của lốp xe theo như yêu cầu, đồng thời bạn nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn này trước khi lắp đặt và sử dụng hệ thống cảnh báo áp suất lốp trước khi sử dụng;
Là một cảm biến báo cáo tình trạng lốp xe hiệu quả nhưng không hản sẽ phòng ngừa được 100% những nguy hiểm bất ngờ. Nên bạn hãy luôn tập trung khi lawsi xe và kiểm tra lốp xe thường xuyên để giảm thiếu khả năng trục trặc sớm nhất, hãy chủ động với nó không được bị động.
Không nên cho những hóa chất lên nốp xe, như vậy sẽ làm hỏng cảm biến của lốp (ví dụ như chất tự vá xe)
Sau khi cài đặt đúng cách, hệ thống sẽ cảnh báo bằng âm thanh và ánh sáng khi áp suất hoặc nhiệt độ trong lốp bất thường;
Khi áp suất hoặc nhiệt độ của lốp xe bất thường thì thiết bị sẽ có âm thanh và báo sáng.
*GIỚI THIỆU VỀ HỆ THỐNG CẢNH BÁO ÁP SUẤT LỐP TPMS C394.*

Hệ thống này gồm các van cảm biến và một bộ thu có màn hình. Loại cảm biến lắp trong có tích hợp cùng van dùng để thay cho van theo xe. Bộ cảm biến sẽ giám sát liên tục tình trạng áp suất và nhiệt độ của lốp để gửi về màn hình bằng sóng radio, khi có hiện tượng bất thường màn hình sẽ cảnh báo.

*Cảm biến áp suất lốp cho xe Toyota C394*






*Cảm biến áp suất lốp xe Toyota C394 cho xe Vios*






*Cảm biến áp suất lốp cho xe Altis*





*CÁCH NỐI NGUỒN CHO MÀN HÌNH CỦA HỆ THỐNG CẢNH BÁO TPMS C394*

Màn hình của hệ thống có 3 dây, trong đó:

– Dây màu đỏ phải kết nối đến nguồn ACC của xe (nguồn ACC của xe là nguồn có điện một chiều 12V khi bật khóa xe)

– Dây màu đen là dây nối mát GND (cực âm của ác quy hoặc vỏ xe)

– Dây màu trắng là dây ăng ten của màn hình, để nguyên không cần kết nối
*CÁC CHỨC NĂNG CẢNH BÁO của ICAR TPMS C394*


Cảnh báo xe thủng lốp khi áp suất và nhiệt độ lốp xe.
Khi lốp xe thiếu hơi sẽ được cảnh báo để khắc phục sớm nhất.
Khi lốp xe quá căng sẽ được cảnh báo để khắc phục sớm nhất.
Cảnh báo lốp quá nóng (đi đường dài trong điều kiện nắng nóng mùa hè hoặc xe đang bị bó phanh)
*MỨC CẢNH BÁO ÁP SUẤT CỦA ICAR TPMS C394*

Hệ thống được cài sẵn giá trị mặc định từ khi xuất xưởng, tuy nhiên ngưỡng cảnh báo này có thể cài đặt lại cho phù hợp với yêu cầu của các bạn. Giá trị cài đặt mặc định như sau:


Mức cảnh báo áp suất thấp: 26 psi = 1,8 kG/cm²
Mức cảnh báo áp suất cao: 43 psi = 3,0 kG/cm²
Mức cảnh báo nhiệt độ cao: 65°C

Nếu bạn muốn thay đổi giá trị mặc định này thì làm như sau:

Nhấn giữ phím “SET” 5 giây *(phím SET là phím bên phải)* sau đó nhả ra, màn hình sẽ hiện chức năng cài đặt P1 (khớp lốp).

Bấm tiếp phím bên phải sẽ chuyển các chế độ cài đặt tiếp theo. Chi tiết các chức năng cài đặt và cách cài đặt như sau:

STT Chức năng Ý nghĩa 1 P1
Khớp lốp: mục đích để gán đúng vị trí lốp trên màn hình hiển thị hoặc khi thay một van mới cần liên kết lại vào bộ thu để truyền nhận dữ liệu:

2 P2
Đảo lốp: Chức năng này hữu ích khi xe đến kỳ đảo lốp, cần đảo lại vị trí các lốp trên màn hình để hiển thị đúng vị trí lốp xe. Các chức năng này giống phiên bản C391 và C392:

3 P3
Đặt ngưỡng cảnh báo áp suất (HI – mức cao, LO – mức thấp):

4 P4
Đổi đơn vị hiển thị áp suất (PSI, BAR=KG/cm²):

5 P5
Tắt/ bật chế độ đảo/ khớp lốp tự động:



Đối với chức năng đảo lốp, khi chọn sẽ có các kiểu đảo và ý nghĩa của chúng như hình dưới






Lưu ý. đối với loại cảm biến lắp ngoài, chỉ cần tháo cảm biến sau đó lắp lại để khớp lốp. Đối với các van cảm biến lắp trong, ở chế độ khớp lốp phải xì van hoặc bơm thêm đến khi màn hình nhận được giá trị số gửi về (mục đích nhằm tạo ra sự thay đổi áp suất để van gửi tín hiệu về màn hình).
*ĐẶC TÍNH KỸ THUẬT CỦA HỆ THỐNG CẢNH BÁO ÁP SUẤT LỐP ICAR TPMS C394*

*+ Loại van trong:*


Trọng lượng: 28 g;
Dải đo áp suất: 0 ÷ 8 kG/cm²;
Điện áp làm việc của cảm biến: 2,1 ÷ 3,6V (Pin);
Điện áp làm việc của màn hình: 10,8 ÷ 14,4V (ác quy xe ô tô);
Tần số sóng radio mang tín hiệu 433,92 MHz;
*CAM KẾT CỦA VIETTECH*

*Cam kết 100% sản phẩm là hàng chính hãng*

*Giá dịch vụ hợp lý, rẻ nhất phục vụ tư vấn, lắp đặt và giao hàng tận nơi chỉ từ 30 phút.*

*Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp*

*Dịch vụ uy tín chất lượng*

* SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ NGAY*

Bạn còn chần trừ gì nữa nhỉ, hãy nhấc máy lên và liên hệ cho chúng tôi. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về nhu cầu sử dụng để chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp cũng như *thiết bị phù hợp khỏi giá không tốt, yên tâm chất lượng.*

****HƯỚNG DẪN MUA HÀNG TỪ XA*

*

*

*1. Với khách hàng trên toàn quốc :*

- Bạn xem thông tin sản phẩm lựa chọn kỹ sản phẩm cần mua, sau đó ấn nút mua hàng trên đầu bài viết.

- Công ty sẽ liên lạc lại xác nhận gửi Ship COD toàn quốc siêu nhanh qua các đơn vị uy tín như Viettel Post, Vietnam post, Grab post... xe khách

- Thời gian nhận được hàng chỉ từ 1-2 ngày làm việc. Ở xa từ 3 đến 4 ngày

*2. Với khách hàng tại Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh và Các Tỉnh lân cận.*

- Sẽ có nhân viên giao hàng trực tiếp tận nơi, hoặc gửi ship cod, gửi Grab COD, xe khách...

- Thời gian nhận được hàng chỉ từ 30 phút đến 24h, tùy địa chỉ khu vực

*CỞ SỞ KHO PHÂN PHỐI SẢN PHẨM TẠI VIETTECH NHƯ SAU.*

*Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ & Dịch vụ toàn cầu Việt Tech*


*VP Hà Nội:* Số 9, Ngõ 92, Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội – *Hotline: 0902 247 699 - 0963 159 698*
*VP HCM: *Số 22C, Ngô Đức Kế, Phường 12, Bình Thạnh, TP HCM – *Hotline: 0902 247 699 - 0963 159 698*
*Website:* viettechauto.vn
*Email:* viettechgps@gmail.com


----------

